# For the Older Martial Artists



## Big Don (May 21, 2008)

The first rule of elderly fight club: Uh, I knew it a second ago...


----------



## Fiendlover (May 22, 2008)

:lfao:

haha nice!


----------



## tellner (May 22, 2008)

What's so funny about it?

If you live to that age that may well be all the martial arts your body is up for.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 23, 2008)

that may well be me in just a couple of years


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2008)

Personally I think it is great!  My oldest student who takes privates is 83 and he is exceptionally fit.  He moves like fifty year old.  Truly an inspiration.


----------



## theletch1 (May 23, 2008)

One of mine is a 60 yr old former Marine.  He's tough as nails but has a bit of trouble moving fluidly.  Still, I can see him doing that... hell, I can see ME doing that and having a blast.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 23, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Jai (May 23, 2008)

That's cool. In our organization we just recently tested four ladies to 1st degree. They range in age from 68 to 83.


----------



## Tames D (May 23, 2008)

Do you have to be proficient with cane fighting before you can advance to training with a walker?


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally I think it is great!  My oldest student who takes privates is 83 and he is exceptionally fit.  He moves like fifty year old.  Truly an inspiration.


Moving like a fifty year old doesn't sound so impressive...

After all, I sometimes feel like I'm moving like a fifty year old!   

In a more serious vein, age isn't a limit!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Moving like a fifty year old doesn't sound so impressive...
> 
> After all, I sometimes feel like I'm moving like a fifty year old!
> 
> In a more serious vein, age isn't a limit!


 
Yes but it is the way he moves!


----------



## Balrog (Aug 22, 2012)

There's hope left for me....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2012)

That was...... ummmm wait...ummm...let me check that again... I forgot what it was about :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2012)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally I think it is great!  My oldest student who takes privates is 83 and he is exceptionally fit.  He moves like fifty year old.  Truly an inspiration.



:hmm: ahhhh now it becomes clear to me...... Since I am a Chinese Internal Martial Artists I tend to look at things based on :yinyang:...... I now know why I move like an 83 year old


----------

